# Reliable international moving company



## eligl24 (Oct 16, 2012)

hi there!

Well the title speaks for itself, we are moving from the US to Spain within a month and a half and are honestly pretty scared about the shipment part. So many scams seem to have in this sector, at least in the US. It's really tough to decide which is a reliable company and which not.

I would like to know if anybody could give me some feedback about good or bad experience in the past.

Many thanks!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We would highly recommend AGS a French company. They moved us from Prague to our home in Andalucia. First class.

You could also obtain quotes from Pickfords and Crown International.

All these companies work for Embassies and major international companies. They are not 'cheap' but our experience in the removals field has convinced us never to cut corners or go for the lowest quote. Many companies are not truly 'international'- they ship to the frontier then hand over to other companies who hire people who may have been digging roads or similar and have no experience of handling removals.

If you value your possessions-which I'm sure you do- go for the best-known as they are reliable and have insurances for any damages or loss. They also have reputations to uphold.


----------



## eligl24 (Oct 16, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> We would highly recommend AGS a French company. They moved us from Prague to our home in Andalucia. First class.
> 
> You could also obtain quotes from Pickfords and Crown International.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your input. I will definitely take a look at the ones you offer!!


----------

